# Your white whale...?



## KoriTamashii (Oct 25, 2010)

What T always seems to be just out of reach for you?

Mine's, of course, P. metallica. It's the reason I got into the hobby at all, and yet I still can't justify spending over $180 on a tiny sling... :wall:


----------



## Lorum (Oct 25, 2010)

Lucky me! I could get _Poecilotheria metallica_ slings for about 90 dollars each (plus shipping). But I just can't find _Aphonopelma bicoloratum_ slings (even when I'm mexican). Is not that I can't pay them, just that I don't find them on sale anywhere (I have not seek them for so long, it seems... just more than one year).


----------



## endoflove (Oct 25, 2010)

dang u serious hook me up!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Oct 25, 2010)

KoriTamashii said:


> What T always seems to be just out of reach for you?
> 
> Mine's, of course, P. metallica. It's the reason I got into the hobby at all, and yet I still can't justify spending over $180 on a tiny sling... :wall:


I am right there with ya! I have no problem spending 60-100$ for a single sling such as a T. blondi or Xenethis immanis. I am a bit weary of investing 180$ on one sling. I would rather buy a 4" female for 400$ than a sling. I have never had a pokie sling die but if it did i would be furious! LOL I always see them on the list but id rather have 4 or 5 of the other "midgrade" Ts instead!  I guess one of these days when i am able to make a pretty penny from some of my Adult females i will consider it. :liar: Not to mention i have the desire to have multiples of each sp. :wall:


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Oct 25, 2010)

Lorum said:


> Lucky me! I could get _Poecilotheria metallica_ slings for about 90 dollars each (plus shipping). But I just can't find _Aphonopelma bicoloratum_ slings (even when I'm mexican). Is not that I can't pay them, just that I don't find them on sale anywhere (I have not seek them for so long, it seems... just more than one year).


Who must i know to get this kind of deal? Are your sure its not a scam? :?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 25, 2010)

Avicularia purpurea! I've ordered three so far, one DOA, one almost DOA because of horrid packing and one had a bad molt right before it was supposed to be shipped and died.. Annoys me so much! I just want a ruddy purpurea!


----------



## KoriTamashii (Oct 25, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Avicularia purpurea! I've ordered three so far, one DOA, one almost DOA because of horrid packing and one had a bad molt right before it was supposed to be shipped and died.. Annoys me so much! I just want a ruddy purpurea!


D'ohhhh...  Someday!

And yeah, I gotta talk to whoever is selling them for $90, I'd probably sell my soul for that- oh. Wait. Sold that for my Mazda. Fffffuuuuuu-


----------



## Anubis77 (Oct 25, 2010)

White whale, holy grail. A female Aphonopelma behlei that I catch myself. I currently have one female, a spiderling, and have caught a MM, but the wild female has always eluded me. Dozens of trips into their range, hundreds of rocks flipped, and just endless A. chalcodes. It's been 6 years.


----------



## Mamisha-X (Oct 25, 2010)

I would absolutely love to get my hands on a beautifull Avic Minatrix! they are above p.metallica on my most wanted list. too expensive tho.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Oct 25, 2010)

Well...on the sense of jealousy my white whales are all the dang Pokies i get my buddy at RIDICULOUSLY cheap prices that all turn out to be female. so far ive gotten him his 2nd P. metallica female, and two P. tigrinawesseli both female. how it works is i find a super cheap deal on something sexed male and then they turn out to be female. upon asking him to sell me one for what he paid for it since i was the one who got him such a great deal in the first place he says "if you had the money at the time, then you coulda got it instead of me".  who needs enemies lol.


----------



## Quixtar (Oct 25, 2010)

_Aphonopelma moorei_ is my white whale.


----------



## sn95 (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't know if I have a "white whale" or not. I do however have a want list that I just can't ever seem to pull the trigger on, Poecilotheria metallica, Monocentropus balfouri, and Aphonopelma crinirufum. All of those have been available while I had the cash, but I just never seemed to be able to pull the trigger.


----------



## Salamanderhead (Oct 25, 2010)

My versicolor sling was but it died a couple weeks ago


----------



## Terry D (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmm, Lemme see. Well I have brown and white, orange-red and black, black, brown and blonde ones- but no white ones yet......

For future reference- There's nothing out there I just absolutely NEED to have....... but there are certainly a few more that I'd like.


----------



## micheldied (Oct 25, 2010)

With the kind of market I have here and my limitations.... Too many to list.
But My top 3 would be T. Blondi (burgundy or whatever work too.), P. Metallica, and P. Irminia.


----------



## advan (Oct 25, 2010)

A. purpurea, P. subfusca, and M. balfouri are on the top of my list now. i'm making an end of year resolution; to not give in and order til next year.


----------



## reficul (Oct 25, 2010)

*Cool!*

This is a way too cool thread. I am very new in this hobby and have been googling all the species that was mentioned here.

I didn't even know Metallica is a species of a rather endangered T. Was there a slayer then? lol

Thanks for the post guys!


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Oct 25, 2010)

Does it have to be a T.
Hydrosaurus Weberi(sailfin dragon) or A Frilled Lizard(have already had one when I was 7,of couse it died).
Otherwise an Avicularia Braunshauseni:?


----------



## BrettG (Oct 25, 2010)

A MF Nhandu tripepii.........................


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 25, 2010)

For me, I guess it'd have to be _M. lambertoni_.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Oct 25, 2010)

advan said:


> A. purpurea, P. subfusca, and M. balfouri are on the top of my list now. i'm making an end of year resolution; to not give in and order til next year.


i like this list. p. subfusca is currently at the top of mine and now that i have a versi,  a. purpurea currently is the only other avic i want to own.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 25, 2010)

I am going to have to go with the Psalmopoeus victorii....


----------



## robc (Oct 25, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> I am right there with ya! I have no problem spending 60-100$ for a single sling such as a T. blondi or Xenethis immanis. I am a bit weary of investing 180$ on one sling. I would rather buy a 4" female for 400$ than a sling. I have never had a pokie sling die but if it did i would be furious! LOL I always see them on the list but id rather have 4 or 5 of the other "midgrade" Ts instead!  I guess one of these days when i am able to make a pretty penny from some of my Adult females i will consider it. :liar: Not to mention i have the desire to have multiples of each sp. :wall:


I spent $300.00 on a 1/2" sling LOL!!!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Oct 25, 2010)

robc said:


> I spent $300.00 on a 1/2" sling LOL!!!


Was it a P. smithi? LOL If i was producing sacs like you i would totally go for it! :drool:


----------



## Toirtis (Oct 25, 2010)

G. pulchra so far...had one picked out at a local shop, but it sold the day before we went to purchase it....and with the lack of T vendors at local expos this year, there are just none available locally.


----------



## pouchedrat (Oct 25, 2010)

Cyriocosmus leetzi...  I can never seem to find them, or I find one called "Sp. leetzi" and it doesn't look the same. 

I do want that P. metallica too, though


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Oct 25, 2010)

Quixtar said:


> _Aphonopelma moorei_ is my white whale.


+1 to THAT!!!


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Oct 25, 2010)

G. ihiringi.  Yes, they're available right now but I can't justify spending that much money on one spider.  People need to get breeding!


----------



## robc (Oct 25, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> Was it a P. smithi? LOL If i was producing sacs like you i would totally go for it! :drool:


He mature into a mature male, no way to find a female though


----------



## Lorum (Oct 25, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I am going to have to go with the Psalmopoeus victorii....


It is still _Psalmopoeus sp._

I know the biologist that is (suposedly) describing the species, but he hasn't published anything yet (I doubt a little of his work; as far as I remember he only had one mature male, so I'm wondering if he will make the description based only in one holotype and no paratype specimens... not very good IMO).


----------



## Redneck (Oct 25, 2010)

Lorum said:


> It is still _Psalmopoeus sp._
> 
> I know the biologist that is (suposedly) describing the species, but he hasn't published anything yet (I doubt a little of his work; as far as I remember he only had one mature male, so I'm wondering if he will make the description based only in one holotype and no paratype specimens... not very good IMO).


Ah.. I didnt know that.. Thanks..


----------



## azgbb (Oct 26, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> A MF Nhandu tripepii.........................


I went to see Steve at petsinc and picked up your other male.  Three females and two males!  If i don't breeed anything else I'd be happy with these.  

I'll be sure to set you up with a buttload of slings!!

My white whale. . . . probably C. marshalli males.


----------



## bobusboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Toirtis said:


> G. pulchra so far...had one picked out at a local shop, but it sold the day before we went to purchase it....and with the lack of T vendors at local expos this year, there are just none available locally.


Tarcan has a bunch of slings.  If I wasn't so attached to mine (my first T) I'd offer it to you.

I've gotta say its between these two, but for 200$ a sling I can't get my head around it.


Xenesthis immanis
Xenesthis sp. Blue


----------



## KoriTamashii (Oct 26, 2010)

Another to add to my list, but it isn't as big as P. metallica: a male P. platyomma. I love those purple buggers.


----------



## Tindalos (Oct 26, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> Does it have to be a T.
> Hydrosaurus Weberi(sailfin dragon) or A Frilled Lizard(have already had one when I was 7,of couse it died).
> Otherwise an Avicularia Braunshauseni:?



have you checked out living safari? ive seen a few sail fins there and frilled too.


----------



## JimM (Oct 26, 2010)

There are no desired T's that are out of my reach.
The nicest species IMHO happen not to be the rare or expensive ones.

For instance, P. metallica would have to stand on a tall ladder indeed to kiss the rump of P. regalis, subfusca, ornata or tigrinawellesi. At least to my taste.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Oct 27, 2010)

JimM said:


> There are no desired T's that are out of my reach.
> The nicest species IMHO happen not to be the rare or expensive ones.
> 
> For instance, P. metallica would have to stand on a tall ladder indeed to kiss the rump of P. regalis, subfusca, ornata or tigrinawellesi. At least to my taste.


That's why I asked! Everyone has their own different species as a favorite.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe a dumb question, but is P. platyomma the same as P. sp. machalla? I am a bit confused i see both for sale as slings and they look the same. :?


----------



## KoriTamashii (Oct 27, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but is P. platyomma the same as P. sp. machalla? I am a bit confused i see both for sale as slings and they look the same. :?


I don't think they are, but I could be wrong. Would be good to know, though


----------



## Edd Eskimo (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine Would be A M.mesomelas... I had a choice b/w my P.met or my M.mesomelas... We all know which 1 i still have


----------



## endoflove (Oct 27, 2010)

CONE head!!!! for the win!


----------



## Exo (Oct 27, 2010)

M.peterklassi


----------



## captmarga (Oct 27, 2010)

JimM said:


> There are no desired T's that are out of my reach.
> The nicest species IMHO happen not to be the rare or expensive ones.
> 
> For instance, P. metallica would have to stand on a tall ladder indeed to kiss the rump of P. regalis, subfusca, ornata or tigrinawellesi. At least to my taste.


My P regalis is nice, but I sure want a P. metallica.  I'd like to have a larger Togo (H maculata).  I'd like a P nigricolor.  Probably more GBBs.  I will have 4 suntigers (P. irminia) next week - I think they are lovely.  

I will probably have them someday. I just want something a little larger than 2" slings... just me. Right now I have 34 assorted Ts from 2nd instar to 7". I just like them a bit bigger, though I find the slings amusing. 

Marga


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Oct 28, 2010)

Tindalos said:


> have you checked out living safari? ive seen a few sail fins there and frilled too.


I want to get a Sailfin. 
But i've read they are hard to care for.
EX: Need lot's of water in the cage(don;t want to clean the water out)
Feed every day(don't want to buy crix,mealworms,pinkies,and lizard salad every 3 days:?)

I'm okay with a Frill right now.
I really want a Blue tree monitor.(i'm goood with spending a couple on something as pretty as this)http://www.biolib.cz/en/image/id58151/:drool:

This is all really based on how my a.versicolor breeding go's


PS Living Safari?
Never heard of that!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 28, 2010)

endoflove said:


> CONE head!!!! for the win!




No. Doubt.


----------



## brachybaum (Oct 28, 2010)

Quixtar said:


> _Aphonopelma moorei_ is my white whale.


I google imaged Aphonopelma Moorei and this is what came up:







Are you telling me there is an Aphono that is a spittin image of a GBB???  If that is not a GBB than I agree with Quiztar as this is now my white whale too.


----------



## ArachnoYak (Oct 28, 2010)

Definitely E. cyanognathus.   I've always wanted one, but they are near impossible to find in Canada.  They are quite a striking specimen.  Almost looks as if they belong in a comic book.

And if I can't find one of those then I suppose I'd be happy with a breeding pair of Psalmopoeus maya.

But to be perfectly honest with you my holy grail of all arachnids isn't a T at all, it's Pandercetes gracilis.  If I could get a gravid female of this species I would be truly happy.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Oct 29, 2010)

ArachnoYak said:


> Definitely E. cyanognathus.   I've always wanted one, but they are near impossible to find in Canada.  They are quite a striking specimen.  Almost looks as if they belong in a comic book.
> 
> And if I can't find one of those then I suppose I'd be happy with a breeding pair of Psalmopoeus maya.
> 
> But to be perfectly honest with you my holy grail of all arachnids isn't a T at all, it's Pandercetes gracilis.  If I could get a gravid female of this species I would be truly happy.


I want a Blue fang too, they're so cute :drool:


----------



## Lorum (Oct 30, 2010)

brachybaum said:


> If that is not a GBB than I agree with Quiztar as this is now my white whale too.


Yes, that is an _Aphonopelma mooreae_ (not moorei). Beautiful T's, very hard to get...

I also want an _Avicularia juruensis_ (they are just gorgeous, IMO)... Maybe next year, if there are some slings still available in spring.

I think actually we all can get any T we want... just that maybe we can't have it when we want it more, hehe.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 31, 2010)

Avicularia versicolor is the one I simply cannot seem to raise up. There's something about that species that I cannot do.:wall:

I've raised a beautiful A. bicegoi! But. A. versicolor..not a chance, after a few..I have given up for now.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Oct 31, 2010)

viper69 said:


> Avicularia versicolor is the one I simply cannot seem to raise up. There's something about that species that I cannot do.:wall:
> 
> I've raised a beautiful A. bicegoi! But. A. versicolor..not a chance, after a few..I have given up for now.


Maybe try with a bigger sling?

I've had luck with starting at closer to 1", and after I got more experienced keeping slings, it's gotten MUCH better. My smallest was about 1/8" when I first got him, now he's doubled in size... still tiny, but a cute little bugger.


----------

